
An apology to our community, and next steps - fortran77
https://meta.stackexchange.com/questions/334551/an-apology-to-our-community-and-next-steps?cb=1
======
dang
Appears to be a dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21175225](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21175225).
Is there significant new information?

